# كيفة Download صورة فضائية حديثة



## fayrouz1011986 (22 يونيو 2011)

*Download صورة فضائية حديثة بدرجة وضوح عالية بصيغة (**TIFF **)أوصيغة (IMG) لأى منطقة فى مصر
* *بالأضافة الي خرائط في صيغة (**ShpFile**) 
من هنا
*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا. موضوع رائع.


----------



## fayrouz1011986 (27 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا للجميع وأتمنى أن ينال الموضع أعجابكم


----------



## garoldendee (4 أغسطس 2011)

thanks!!


----------



## عبدالبارى (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حارث البدراني (23 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم


----------



## نائل الجبوري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

على الطرح القيم

والمميز


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## arch_hamada (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااا لك


----------



## fayrouz1011986 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

fayrouz1011986 قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا للجميع وأتمنى أن ينال الموضوع أعجابكم


 شكرا لكم


----------



## Eng.Ashraf77 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جداً


----------



## دحدوح (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزالك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ف الامين (19 ديسمبر 2011)

fayrouz1011986 
شكراً جزيلا على المووضع الجميل .
هل من الممكن الحصول على صور حديثة لمناطق في جنوب ليبيا.
أرجوا الافادة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ST.ENG (29 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## القولون العصبى (1 سبتمبر 2013)

فين اللينك ، بيفتحلي ياهو مكتوب ؟


----------



## زهير موسى (13 سبتمبر 2013)

Download صورة فضائية حديثة بدرجة وضوح عالية بصيغة (*TIFF **)أوصيغة (IMG) لأى منطقة فى مصر
* *بالأضافة الي خرائط في صيغة (**ShpFile**) 
أرجو اعادة رفع الموضوع لان الرابط لا يعمل
*


----------



## اسد1982 (20 يونيو 2014)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## gado_707 (13 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ذولفقار (24 سبتمبر 2014)

يا ليت الأمر يكون في لبنان


----------



## حسن الهاشمي (15 أكتوبر 2014)

حاولت افتحه بس لايفتح مع الأسف


----------



## رائد حيران (1 مايو 2015)

شكرررررا لك


----------



## حماده المدنى (14 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

